# New Champion!!!



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

So Raleigh looks to be a lucky place for me. We went winner's bitch again today with a different girl and she finished her championship. It was a weim specialty today and a four point major, so a good way to finish. The judge just could not keep his eyes off kira.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Congratulations! How exciting!


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Congratulations! Thats awesome! Pictures??


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

No candids since my mom was not here. But when the win photo comes I will post.


----------



## Austinsmom (Apr 5, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank You, still no win photo but it will take a while. I probably won't have any candids from Harrisonburg either as my mom is debating about whether she will go or not.


----------



## Tami (Aug 31, 2006)

Congrats on finishing your girl! Specialty majors are always a fun way to finish :clap2:


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah thanks, even more fun is winning a major at Nationals, which I did last year with Kira's brother, he finished with in a month of going BOW at Nationals.


----------

